# xbox one initial impression



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bit of a moaning post but bah humbug lol.ib ought my step son (17 years old) a xbox one for xmas,so yesterday he unwraps etc,hes made up and then we start the fifa 15 download 8:30am) 4pm we are still waiting for it to download WTF kind of cheap **** move was this digital download ? i can only imagine how bad it must have been for younger kids who got one xmas morning only to have to wait for what would seem like forever to them to play it.i thought the whole idea of console gaming was plug n play ? now i have had a 360 from day one.

i cant afford to buy myself a xbox one as well,but from what brief glimpse i have seen im not sure i would want to drop another 300 quid plus on this machine.i dont like the placement of the top shoulder buttons and the pad feels a little 3rd party imho.oh and it still has the bloody massive power brick


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't do Xbox or PS3, 4 etc but noticed this on the BBC website this morning, I guess your frustration could be linked?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30602609


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Microsoft had technical problems yesterday due to hacking issues

I imagine they should be a lot better today, I had issues connecting to servers yesterday on my pc and also others on ps4


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jammytask said:


> I don't do Xbox or PS3, 4 etc but noticed this on the BBC website this morning, I guess your frustration could be linked?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30602609


i had to laugh at this bit of the quote
"Ros Bruce, from Essex, said her 10-year-old son got an Xbox One for Christmas, and he and a friend had spent weeks planning what games they would play together online.

She said they had been downloading a game since 09:00 GMT - and by 23:40 it was still not ready.

"He has spent most of the day in tears," she said.

"He says it's been his worst Christmas ever.

*"I think Xbox should compensate us all."*

now i get the tantrums and the tears etc (although i wouldnt put up with it for long) but for the adult to say "I think Xbox should compensate us all." is just ridiculous.what is it with this claim and blame culture we have.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

With next gen consoles you need to have a decent internet connection. If you aren't on fibre don't expect anything to be done quickly.

When I got my xbone on launch I downloaded Fifa 14 in about 20 mins and within 30 mins I was playing.

The longest game I have had install is halo (80gb) which took 2 hours.

I will be starting to only get the digital downloads as you can play multiple games at the same time without having to change discs and wait for them to load. You can also pause them and play another game then go straight back to the pause menu and continue.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> With next gen consoles you need to have a decent internet connection. If you aren't on fibre don't expect anything to be done quickly.
> 
> When I got my xbone on launch I downloaded Fifa 14 in about 20 mins and within 30 mins I was playing.
> 
> The longest game I have had install is halo (80gb) which took 2 hours.


fibre optic isnt an option as its a luxury i just cant afford lol.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought that until I actually looked into it.
Virgin did me a deal and for the first 12months I am paying £0.00 after that it's £12.99.

With talk talk I had fibre and it cost me £8.75 a month.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

No problems here, we've not got fibre, as we're out in the sticks.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I couldn't get on last night to play my normal drunk Forza Christmas race night with my brother in OZ. Can see why parents couldn't have just set it up before and downloaded the games way before Christmas ready to play on the day.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a xbox one for xmas aswell. 1st thing it wanted to do was update soon as i turnt it on. Couldnt update it due to xbox live being down because some sad people decided to hack it. Admittedly it pis*** me off but got over it. Then finally got the update sorted and started installing the games. New cod over 40gb and halo 80gb :doublesho:doublesho.. took ages to install them and then soon as halo finished its now popped up saying you need to update halo to be able to play online. This requires another 18gb!!! So that means so far i have cod , halo and forza installed and thats basically half the memory used up all ready. Haven't even played a game yet


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Xbox live was down most of the day yesterday due to hackers i believe..

I think microsoft should expand on their "internet connection required" statement aswell as to what internet speed is required. Defenaitely need fibre or cable to enjoy it in my opinion, friend of mine has 1.5meg broadband and it takes forever for updates and downloads. our fifa games can b real laggy too


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

No problems on fibre, had xbox since release and downloads updates etc are fine. Installs are slow but that's a given


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Xbox & PSN both had problems yesterday. I fully expected their networks to crash with the sheer overload to their systems with the whole world trying to connect their new consoles, install updates and download games etc. No surprises really, but surely Xbox & Sony could have planned for this??


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Xbox & PSN both had problems yesterday. I fully expected their networks to crash with the sheer overload to their systems with the whole world trying to connect their new consoles, install updates and download games etc. No surprises really, but surely Xbox & Sony could have planned for this??


Take it you haven't read through this thread or the news? They was both down due to a gay hacking group called lizard squad. They hacked the networks which caused them to crash. Nothing to do with people trying to use there new consoles.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Both systems suffered a ddos attack which they can't prevent all they can do is get things back up and running as soon as they can. Xbox live has been fine for me since about 8pm last night psn is still down for me. 
Down this page is the minimum Internet requirements for online play on xbox live.

http://support.xbox.com/en-GB/xbox-360/networking/slow-performance-solution


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

With most basic XBO games needing a 40GB down,lad it really does test your internet connection. My boys are still waiting to do more than the demo on Forza as it has only got 20% in 24 hours due to the DDOS and a 2.5Mb broadband connection. No option to get faster where we live, fibre not being run out of the town to our location, no permanent line of site to a suitable location (yet) for long range wifi/wisp. Now contemplating asking a friend to let me hook up the console at their house for a few hours to see how far we get with a 50Mb fibre connection!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

so whats the deal with the games on disc then,do they also need to be installed on the hard drive before playing ?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah discs have to be installed. It's better to install them while disconnected from online. If you install while connected it also trys to update at the same time


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

blu ray has really screwed the simplicity of gaming imho.the reason the games need installs is because of the slow read rate of the blu ray i take it ?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think it's the read rate i think it's to help with the noise of the drive continually running one thing they don't tell you is you can also plug a usb 3 hard drive into the back and use it as memory so you don't run out


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

The laddie had some problems with this yesterday however the games he got via disk installed no problem but as stated digital download of forza 5 still hasn't completed. Installed a new external 4tb hard drive he got today at pc world as he got over 8 games it eats storage but since its been plugged in the system is well quicker and theres no lag via the gaming.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got a xbox one for Xmas but left it until today to download Forza 5. God it's slow, 14% in 2hrs is a joke,wish I got the PS4 now. I got a feeling i will just use the 360 instead for now.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I got a xbox one for Xmas but left it until today to download Forza 5. God it's slow, 14% in 2hrs is a joke,wish I got the PS4 now. I got a feeling i will just use the 360 instead for now.


how bigs the file for forza ?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It says it requires up to 45gb!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have checked my internet and its above what they say is required. Would a external hard drive help?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Install time are no better on the ps4 tbh 

You can play games once they get so far with the install


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> It says it requires up to 45gb!


Halo master chief collection is 80gb.
Just installed gta5 and I have 166gb left already. So that's 
Halo
gta5
Cod advanced warfare
Fora horizon.
Still have battlefield to install and download my 2 free assassin creed games.
Battlefield is 45gb. Lol think I'm going to have to buy a external hd.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Halo master chief collection is 80gb.
> Just installed gta5 and I have 166gb left already. So that's
> Halo
> gta5
> ...


it wouldnt be so bad if the installs where optional.but forced installs (thanks alot ps3) are silly imho.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's to speed up boot up times and disc reading issues etc


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> It's to speed up boot up times and disc reading issues etc


i remember them from the ps3 days.basically what happened was sony decided to throw a blu ray drive into the ps3 to win the next hd format war and completely closed there eyes to the fact it probably wasnt the best option for gaming. the read rate of the drives was so slow it took a while to load and stressed the drives.i remember buying everbodys golf (classic game) and it had quite a good size install.now this wasnt halo or cod graphics we are talking about here,it was cutesy basics and there was still load times between holes and lag between shots.farce.

im not sure i like the direction the new gaming consoles are going.plug n play is dead,long live plug n play


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Where as I love digital downloads and crazy fast boot up speeds etc.
I was annoyed with the rumours of a diskless xbox but now I kinda wish they did it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> Where as I love digital downloads and crazy fast boot up speeds etc.
> I was annoyed with the rumours of a diskless xbox but now I kinda wish they did it.


each to there own i guess  but when i get a console for over 300 quid i dont expect to have to buy another hard drive for it after installing 8 games.bloody money spinner.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Halo master chief collection is 80gb.
> Just installed gta5 and I have 166gb left already. So that's
> Halo
> gta5
> ...


If you have played Battlefield 4 on the 360 get ready for a shock the maps are much bigger and a shed load more trees ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

ivor said:


> If you have played Battlefield 4 on the 360 get ready for a shock the maps are much bigger and a shed load more trees ?


No never played it on 360 as I only had a 4gb console and needed way more than that.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Although it's annoying you can't have 8 games or so installed at once, does anyone really play 8 at the same time ? 

I normally Have around 3 games at any time, get bored and sell one when I new game comes out


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Although it's annoying you can't have 8 games or so installed at once, does anyone really play 8 at the same time ?
> 
> I normally Have around 3 games at any time, get bored and sell one when I new game comes out


Nah but when you buy a digital download game you wouldnt wanna delete it out of the collection to have to redownload it again when you fancy a game

Im not doing digital downloads myself though so its all gd for me. Digital download seems to be more expensive than buying a hard copy anyway


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Halo master chief collection is 80gb.
> Just installed gta5 and I have 166gb left already. So that's
> Halo
> gta5
> ...


How long did it take you to download Halo? I'm just over 24hrs now with Fonza. They don't tell you about how long it takes to download stuff when you buy it.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm buying the PS4 tomorrow now it's sub £300. I only tend to play FIFA and COD but I don't like the idea of having to wait hours for a game to download.

Do you still have to pay for the on-line access with Xbox?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> I'm buying the PS4 tomorrow now it's sub £300. I only tend to play FIFA and COD but I don't like the idea of having to wait hours for a game to download.
> 
> Do you still have to pay for the on-line access with Xbox?


Yeah you still gotta pay for xbox live but you also have to pay for PlayStation plus if you wish to play online with the ps4.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

And considering psn had been hacked twice I'd go Xbl all day


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

allan1888 said:


> Yeah you still gotta pay for xbox live but you also have to pay for PlayStation plus if you wish to play online with the ps4.


I didn't know that. Bugga!

I wouldn't bother with the PS4 then but my mate up in South Shields who I play Fifa with a few times a week is on his way to buy his.

Boll0x! I hope he aint bought it yet!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm just hoping it's slow because of the time of year. Might get a external hard drive as they are cheap at the moment with all the sales going on.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> I didn't know that. Bugga!
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the PS4 then but my mate up in South Shields who I play Fifa with a few times a week is on his way to buy his.
> 
> Boll0x! I hope he aint bought it yet!


And you can't store anything on the PS4 like you could on the PS3, no music, photos or video files. Playstation isn't a media centre anymore.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I carnt wait for my XB 1 to come on Wednesday 

COD advanced warfare
Forza 5
& halo collection so far.

Will be buying titanfall & assassins creed black flag aswell when get chance to go into the town


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I carnt wait for my XB 1 to come on Wednesday
> 
> COD advanced warfare
> Forza 5
> ...


I have titanfall not too keen on it. Thought black flag was ace.

Playing destiny at the min, really like it


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I carnt wait for my XB 1 to come on Wednesday
> 
> COD advanced warfare
> Forza 5
> ...


Have fun installing those 3 haha. Took me absolute age to install them 3 especially halo. Now playing gta5 and it looks awsome one xbox 1.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm hoping I can at least get COD Installed 

I'm debating on GTA also but don't want 6 games on the go lol..

I'm really looking forward to Elder Scrolls online


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm hoping I can at least get COD Installed
> 
> I'm debating on GTA also but don't want 6 games on the go lol..
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Elder Scrolls online


Lol cod graphics are really good so its worth the wait. Completed campaign yesterday. Got gta 5 for 37.99 instead of 47.99 so thought why not.
I personally can see myself buying a external hard drive soon though.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I really can't see the point of going for DD over a hard copy. You have no resale value at all when you get bored off it. Takes an age to download if you have anything under 20mg and takes up silly amount of disc space.

All to save a few pound which you don't anyway as it is not worth anything after.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> I really can't see the point of going for DD over a hard copy. You have no resale value at all when you get bored off it. Takes an age to download if you have anything under 20mg and takes up silly amount of disc space.
> 
> All to save a few pound which you don't anyway as it is not worth anything after.


I agree but had no choice as that's how some of my games came with the xbox.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Agree with those who said install the disc first then do the download, makes a big difference. This help page is useful ...

http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/system/game-installation-process-stops

Here's another that may help slow download loops too, though I didn't need to go that far as disconnecting worked ...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CodAW/comments/2l3qm8


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Have fun installing those 3 haha. Took me absolute age to install them 3 especially halo. Now playing gta5 and it looks awsome one xbox 1.


Have you played halo yet? Got it on 360 and was wondering if it was worth getting it for xbox 1.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Have you played halo yet? Got it on 360 and was wondering if it was worth getting it for xbox 1.


Not yet mate . Finished cod and installed gta5 . Soon as installed that i played it for 5 mins before the other half wanted a go. Shes Been on that ever since. So much for it being my xmas present :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha! Yeah same here. As soon as Fonza had downloaded the wife was on it straight away.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Just incase we have some budding racers in here, if you play forza have a look at the forza xbox thread as its a few guys sunday night pretty fun ! but no idoits who dont like loosing and go backwards round the track.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tom_the_great said:


> Just incase we have some budding racers in here, if you play forza have a look at the forza xbox thread as its a few guys sunday night pretty fun ! but no idoits who dont like loosing and go backwards round the track.


I'm debating on this on a Sunday. I think it will be good to have a laugh.

How do I go about doing it then? I'm going to read up on the rules


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Have you played halo yet? Got it on 360 and was wondering if it was worth getting it for xbox 1.


I have but only Halo 1 so far, the enhancement is ok for the first game but nothing mind blowing and it retains the original feel.

If I'm honest I only got it for the convenience of having them on the xbox one. It also gives access to the halo 5 beta from tomorrow, so that played a part in my decision too. I didn't have halo 2 on the 360 (don't think it was released) and had lost my original xbox copy so looking forward to having a go at that.

Just a pity ODST and Reach aren't included! :-D


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm debating on this on a Sunday. I think it will be good to have a laugh.
> 
> How do I go about doing it then? I'm going to read up on the rules


We are currently practicing so perfect time to get some learning going as people join half way through a season and leave as most have been playing a while .. Rules and stuff are in other thread but pm me or post on the forum most will be on various nights plenty help can be given etc


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my biggest gripe with modern technology. Constantly needing to download updates.

I'm got a big gamer although I do like the odd wizz on the 360. I hate though when I haven't played it in a month and then the next time I switch it on it needs to update first grrr.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

My boys both have a 360 and youngest has the One. When he first got it last year I was expecting a huge jump in the quality of the games and visual graphics which just wasn't there.



I have noticed he uses the 360 more than he does the One now. Good old fashioned games on a disc (still has annoying game updates though).😉


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> My boys both have a 360 and youngest has the One. When he first got it last year I was expecting a huge jump in the quality of the games and visual graphics which just wasn't there.
> 
> I have noticed he uses the 360 more than he does the One now. Good old fashioned games on a disc (still has annoying game updates though).😉


got to say when we finally booted up fifa 15 i was a little underwhelmed visually.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Picked up an Xbox One at the weekend and am completely wowed by it. 

Ok, so two of the games (COD and Forza 5) were download only and took ages even on a 60mb line. Even installing games seems to take a fair bit of time as well.

That said though, the gaming experienced has really impressed me and I always thought the 360 looked and felt good to play. Forza 5 has so many additional touches that improve the experience in every sense for example. Very pleased with it I must admit, despite having to be patient for loading/downloading.


----------

